# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  کسی با usb کار کرده؟

## masoode

اگر با USB کار کرده اید به من هم یاد بدید.
ممنون :roll:

----------


## Mashatan

اینجا یک دونه پیدا کردم ببین میتونی ازش استفاده کنی 
http://www.torry.net/otherhardware.htm
اینم برای Download به همراه Source
http://www.torry.net/vcl/system/othe...re/dlpiusb.zip

----------


## masoode

سلام
آیا کسی در مورد سخت افزار آن و چگونگی ساخت مداری که با این پورت کار کنه چیزی بلده. من به راحتی می‌توانم با پورت سریال از طریق یک میکروکنترلر 8051 کار کنم ، ایا می شود با یو اس بی هم همان سخت افزار را به کار برد؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

تا جایی که من می دونم نمیشه.
usb از میکرو کنترلرهای مخصوص به خودش استفاده می کنه.
ساختار داده ای usb پیچیده تر از پورت سریال است. فقط به صرف اینکه usb هم داده ها را بصورت سریال انتقال می دهد نمی توان از کنترلرهای پورت سریال استفاده کرد.

----------


## aliasghar

من یک چیزایی - هر چند خیلی کم - در باره این پورت میدونم
سئوالی اگه داشتی بپرس خوشحال میشم بتونم جواب بدم
 8)

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛





> آیا کسی در مورد سخت افزار آن و چگونگی ساخت مداری که با این پورت کار کنه چیزی بلده. من به راحتی می‌توانم با پورت سریال از طریق یک میکروکنترلر 8051 کار کنم ، ایا می شود با یو اس بی هم همان سخت افزار را به کار برد؟


نوع میکرو کنترلری که میخواهی استفاده کنی اهمیت چندانی نداره مگر اینکه توانائی حمایت از حداقل 12 مگ بیت در ثانیه رو نداشته باشه . از وقتی  USB متداول شده روی جعبه یا مستندات همراه بسیاری از ریز پردازنده ها عبارت  USB Compatible رو میتونی ببینی . ( اگر چنین عبارتی رو مشاهده نکردی احوط آن است که از خریدنش احتراز کنی )

من برای پیاده سازی یک رمزنگار پرسرعت برای خطوط  STM-1 ( فیبر نوری یک کاناله , 155MB ) از یک ریز پردازنده 16 بیتی Infineon C161U استفاده کردم ( اتصال  USB جهت دریافت کلید خصوصی  RSA  که بصورت سخت افزاری پیاده سازی شده بود  ) و نتیجه نسبتا" رضایت بخش بود . با عضویت در  کنسرسیوم جهانی  USB   میتونی اطلاعات خوب و تکنیکی در مورد استانداردهای متداول و بهترین محصولات موجود در بازار کسب کنی .

موفق باشی

----------


## masoode

ممنون از توجه شما
اما اگه برای این کار در دلفی کامپوننتی وجود داره و یا یک مداری ، چیزی دارید برام بفرستید بیشتر ممنون می‌شم

----------


## vcldeveloper

یه کامپوننتی هست که برای کار با دستگاههای usb با رابط HID استفاده می شه
تحت عنوان پروژخ JEDI . اسمه خوده کامپوننت هم فکر کنم HID باشه
اسمه نویسندش Robert Martin Marquardt هست: http://delphi-jedi.org

این هم یک توضیح درباره خوده کامپوننت از نویسندش:
The HID component gives you complete access to all HID devices of Windows 98, 98 SE, 98 ME, Windows 2000 and XP.
A HID device is a USB device which you can interact with. Most of the USB devices are HID. Keyboard, mice or scanners are definitely HID. A USB Hub is not HID. There is no need to touch it to make it work. Some non USB devices are added to HID by a legacy driver.
The main feature of USB is the hotplugging of the devices. Consequently the HID component is a controller component which handles all the HID device plugs and unplugs. You will therefore only need a single instance of the HID component in your program. Each individual HID device is represented by an instance of a HID device object. The HID controller holds a list of all HID device objects. When a HID device is plugged Windows sends a WM_DEVICECHANGE message. The HID component catches this event and adds a new instance of a HID device object to its list of HID devices.

Now you can ask the HID component to hand out one of its HID device objects. With this HID device object you can then access the individual device. When you are finished with the device hand back the HID device object to the HID component.
امیدوارم که این اطلاعات بدرتون بخوره

----------


## masoode

مرسی

----------


## mr13668248

من یه کامپوننت پیدا کردم و نصب شده برای کنترل usb,lpt,com و بلوتوز، gps و gprs و وایرلس ، این کامپوننت هم نصب شدا و لی میگه فلان فایلش پیدا نشد، فایلش هم پیدا کردم توی هر پوشه ای کپی کردم ولی جواب نمیده.

شما امتحان کنید شاید برای شما جواب داد.
http://s3.picofile.com/file/82231852...ource.zip.html

----------


## amin.re

سلام
دوست عزیز اگر شما خودت برد رو طراحی کردی که هیچ ولی اگر از بردهای آماده می1خواهی استفاده کن به أ بردهایRaspberry یا Arduino  رو پیشنهاد میککنم که هم می‌تونی برنامه ریزی کنی شون هم میبتونی به صورت زنده بهش دستور بدی تا انجام بده. ماژول های زیادی هم دارن که قدرت کار شما رو بیشتر می‌کنه
از سایت دانشجو کیت هم می تونی کمک بگیری

----------

